# MidWesterners...what do you know about...



## limr (Jun 5, 2016)

Kansas City?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2016)

limr said:


> Kansas City?


The Royals and Chiefs have pro teams there. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshoemaker (Jun 5, 2016)

I know the Royals are losing to the Indians as I type this.  GO TRIBE!


----------



## limr (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, these things are true.

Allow me to rephrase 

What can you tell someone who's never been to the city and who cares not one tiny rat's behind about baseball? And who does like football but is going there too soon for football season?


----------



## otherprof (Jun 5, 2016)

limr said:


> Kansas City?


They got some crazy little women there, according to the song.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

otherprof said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Kansas City?
> ...


And I'm gonna get me one.

Though, I think the original version went "They've got a crazy way of lovin' there and I'm gonna get me some."


----------



## Designer (Jun 5, 2016)

Good steaks, but then again; probably of no interest to you. 

Home of Hallmark.

Gateway to Kansas, in case you wish to go there.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

limr said:


> Yes, these things are true.
> 
> Allow me to rephrase
> 
> What can you tell someone who's never been to the city and who cares not one tiny rat's behind about baseball? And who does like football but is going there too soon for football season?



It's not in Kansas.  It apparently let a sunshine band use it's initials.
VisitKC.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 5, 2016)

I went there once, to a convention. Came back with a souvenir railroad engineer cap. I don't think I ever left the hotel/convention center. The most exciting thing might have been when we drove across the state line just to say we actually went into Kansas. 

Now if you want to know about another convention in Atlanta, that was a fun time...

What exactly did you want to know?? lol there was absolutely nothing memorable there. Have fun.


----------



## limr (Jun 5, 2016)

So, if I wanted to do a little exploring, are there any areas that I should pay attention to, either because of good photo ops or because I should avoid them? Daytimes will be occupied, so early evenings would be when I'd have a chance to be out and about.


----------



## Designer (Jun 5, 2016)

Stay away from the seedier parts of town.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2016)

otherprof said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Kansas City?
> ...


Make it another pretty soon or so it sounds. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 8, 2016)

KC is 3.5 hours from me, the traffic is terrible, and I avoid it at all cost! 

I have been to Worlds Of Fun twice, but that's been a long time ago. Kansas City Amusement Park - Ride On & Slide On! | Worlds of Fun

This is the stuff I would do. 
 http://www.nelson-atkins.org/

Kansas City Museum

The Arabia Steamboat Museum - A Historic Kansas City Attraction

I would also look into some art galleries. Good Luck!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

limr said:


> Yes, these things are true.
> 
> Allow me to rephrase
> 
> What can you tell someone who's never been to the city and who cares not one tiny rat's behind about baseball? And who does like football but is going there too soon for football season?



Worlds of Fun is popular if you like those sorts of attractions.  They have a zoo, never been myself but it's on my to do list.  Lots of great Barbecue joints for those who actually eat meat but probably not much there to interest you I guess.. lol

Nelson Atkins Museum is a good place to take a camera, Liberty Memorial is good if your a WWI History buff.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2016)

you can drive east to St. Louis.
Then re-ask your question.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lived there for years as a kid, graduated high school there.
KC is the known as the City of Fountains. If you want to see fountains here is a list as well as other sites. City of Fountains Kansas City

Some of the more popular:
*The Country Club Plaza area. *Shopping, food and entertainment.  Great neighborhoods around the area. 

*The Power and light district for entertainment.  *The new hot spot for nightlife.

*Union Station and the Memorial Park to the south including the Liberty Memorial. *Union Station is and enclitic shopping area in one of the great old train stations.
*
Crown Center*. Interesting shopping, Hotel, interesting architecture, it is where Hallmark is located.   On south of the Crown Center down main street is some of the old main street area.  Last few years they have been renovating it and is transitioning from ghetto to a popular place to live.
*
The River Quay area.*  North of the river in downtown KC.  Still has some of the first buildings built in Kansas City, where the city started.  Sadly not as nice as it used to be, the Kansas City version of the mob tried to blow up a bar that wouldn't pay protection a few years ago.  The idiots blew up an entire city block by mistake.  It still has some interesting places and buildings and the big farmes market there on the weekends.

*Nelson Atkins Museum of Art. *

If you like jazz the *American Jazz Museum. 
*
If you are into shopping and will have a car 119th street in Overland Park, Johnson County Kansas.   Like one Giant strip mall with about every kind of and popular store is along there.  

If my memory serves me correctly you are a vegetarian so I won't make suggestions on food.  It is one of the Bar BQ capitals of the world and brisket, pulled pork and ribs aren't on that menu.

I will try to think of some of the other places that might interest you.  Going to be up there this weekend, maybe more places will come to me.


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> you can drive east to St. Louis.
> Then re-ask your question.



I've been to St.Louis. Did the Arch. Went dancing. As I recall, there is no reason for me to return


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > you can drive east to St. Louis.
> ...



Question is, are you allowed too?

Lol


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Lived there for years as a kid, graduated high school there.
> KC is the known as the City of Fountains. If you want to see fountains here is a list as well as other sites. City of Fountains Kansas City
> 
> Some of the more popular:
> ...



Thanks! Crown Center is I believe where my hotel is.


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Let's just say we both need to fear the nut conglomerate


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2016)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Lived there for years as a kid, graduated high school there.
> ...


Union Station and Memorial Park are just to the east.  Walking distance.  I am not sure at this point if I would be somewhat hesitant to walk to the south of Crown Center after dark.  It used to be ghetto apartments.  Much has changed, but since I don't live there anymore I can't tell you how much at this point.  

There are some interesting places to shop and grab food in Crown Center.  We stay there every other year for a conference.  A lot of what I mentioned is fairly close if you are renting a car.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2016)

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > you can drive east to St. Louis.
> ...



Well then keep on coming to Oklahoma. There's not as much to see or do, it'll most likely be Hell hot by the time you get here but most likely the traffic will be much better than KC. lol. Enjoy the trip, I've been to a couple of conferences up there but they were in the winter a few years before I got my camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

limr said:


> Let's just say we both need to fear the nut conglomerate



Well who doesn't really.  Those guys are completely unhinged.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Well then keep on coming to Oklahoma. There's not as much to see or do



What about that freaky off kilter gazebo exhibit.  That looked pretty cool...


----------



## ronlane (Jun 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Well then keep on coming to Oklahoma. There's not as much to see or do
> ...



It was pretty cool, now I just need to get my head straightened and I'll make some good images.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> They have a zoo, never been myself but it's on my to do list.


 I was going to list the zoo and forgot. You can never go wrong with a Zoo!


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2016)

Kansas City Missouri? Or Kansas City Kansas?

Anyhoo! Kansas City was home of the Fred Harvey Company.
Fred Harvey pretty much invented the hospitality industry and in 1883 came up with the idea to have an all-female serving staff company wide that came to be known a Harvey Girls.
Before passenger trains had dining cars the train stopped and everyone piled out and ate at a Harvey House restaurant built right next to the railroad tracks.
Harvey Girl starting pay was $17.50 a month plus room, board, and gratuity, a quite good income for the times.
The most common reason Harvey Girls quit was because they got married.
In many of the towns that had a Harvey House the Harvey Girls were the most sought after brides.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 9, 2016)

KmH said:


> Kansas City Missouri? Or Kansas City Kansas?
> 
> Anyhoo! Kansas City was home of the Fred Harvey Company.
> Fred Harvey pretty much invented the hospitality industry and in 1883 came up with the idea to have an all-female serving staff company wide that came to be known a Harvey Girls.
> ...


It's pretty much the same thing, just depends on which side of the river your on

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 9, 2016)

ronlane said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


Hopefully insurance will cover that..

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Boulevard Brewing Company*  Tours & free tastings.

*Loose Park* just south of the country club plaza.  Check to see if theater in the park has a production running.  If you get there check out the old houses on the west side of the park.  The Ward Parkway area.  The old mansion area of KC.  Nick Civella had a compound there.  Supposedly parts of the movie, "The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight" are based on some of the screwed up exploits of the Civella Family.  Chicago was always embarrassed by their arm in Kansas City, and for good reason. 

*18th & Vine*,  jazz, museum & entertainment area.

Apparently Union Station has been redone.  It now houses a planaterium, museum and restaurants and a theater or two as well as shops.  If you go be sure to check of the bullet holes in the outside wall from the Kansas City Massacre

I would love to go check out the renovations to the theater.  For years it was either a burley-q house and then an x rated theater. 

That is probably one of the reason the Crown Center went in where it did.  Land was cheep. For a long time that portion of South Main from the Union Station was an "Entertainment Center"  Cheap dives, strip clubs, Transvestite show club, porno movie houses and  porn shops.  The surrounding neighborhoods had gone down as well. 

After Crown Center went in, the whole area began to be redeveloped.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Kansas City Missouri? Or Kansas City Kansas?
> ...


A lot depends on which part of which side of the river you are on.  KCK has some serious parts of the older city that can compete with any major city for ghetto.  Johnson County and the southern areas on the Missouri Side next to Johnson County are the places to live today.  The city has lots of room to expand south and in Johnson County to the West as well.  In 20 years I wouldn't be surprised if Lawrence isn't considered a suburb of the KC area.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

Pictures of some of the more interesting places to see. 
Kansas City


----------



## matt_m (Jun 9, 2016)

I try to eat at the Hereford House whenever I'm there.   I've been there for work a lot and always needed to be on the far east side so it was always the one in Independence but there are a few.   

The airport is so far north it feels like its in Iowa.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

matt_m said:


> I try to eat at the Hereford House whenever I'm there.   I've been there for work a lot and always needed to be on the far east side so it was always the one in Independence but there are a few.
> 
> The airport is so far north it feels like its in Iowa.


Don't think it will help the OP since I believe she is a vegetarian unless they are still giving you all the salad you can eat.  The Hereford house is good, but not what it was when the original building was right by the stockyards. I had a couple of steaks moo at me, they were so fresh.    Actually they were known for their dry aged beef. 

The Hereford house and Top of the Tower were THE two places to eat back in the day.  Sadly both of them as well as the Buttonwood Tree are all gone now.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I would love to go check out the renovations to the theater. For years it was either a burley-q house and then an x rated theater.
> 
> That is probably one of the reason the Crown Center went in where it did. Land was cheep. For a long time that portion of South Main from the Union Station was an "Entertainment Center" Cheap dives, strip clubs, Transvestite show club, porno movie houses and porn shops. The surrounding neighborhoods had gone down as well.



Welcome to Kansas!


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2016)

matt_m said:


> I try to eat at the Hereford House whenever I'm there.   I've been there for work a lot and always needed to be on the far east side so it was always the one in Independence but there are a few.
> 
> The airport is so far north it feels like its in Iowa.



It's a steakhouse  Oh well. (I'm a vegetarian.) But thanks for the thought!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2016)

limr said:


> It's a steakhouse  Oh well. (I'm a vegetarian.) But thanks for the thought!



This is for us vegans! 
VegKC.com - Kansas City Vegan & Vegetarian Restaurants Guide
I want to check out Mud Pie's coffee house .


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that's what we did, drove over the river, turned around and came back over the river, just to have actually gone into Kansas.

Sounds like there's more there now, but going to a convention you don't always get to much beyond the conferences, at least I didn't that time. I seriously don't remember going to one thing in Kansas City but the gift shop in the hotel. lol


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2016)

Me sister complains when she goes out to eat with friends (My sister a is vegan) , that they will go to  steakhouse. Once she ordered the salad, when it came they had just cut in half a head of lettuce set it on a plate whole and dumped some ranch dressing on it. That cost her $14!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

limr said:


> matt_m said:
> 
> 
> > I try to eat at the Hereford House whenever I'm there.   I've been there for work a lot and always needed to be on the far east side so it was always the one in Independence but there are a few.
> ...


There are a couple of Vegetarian restaurants within walking distance of where you are staying.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Me sister complains when she goes out to eat with friends (My sister a is vegan) , that they will go to  steakhouse. Once she ordered the salad, when it came they had just cut in half a head of lettuce set it on a plate whole and dumped some ranch dressing on it. That cost her $14!!!



She needs to tell them to go to Olive Garden.  All the salad and bread sticks you can eat.  

Sorry but tell her $14 is chicken feed.  I was at a convention in Hollywood Fl. a few years ago and my plane got in late.  The only place to eat wanted $35 for a salad and $40 for a hamburger, and they were the cheap sports bar on the property.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Me sister complains when she goes out to eat with friends (My sister a is vegan) , that they will go to  steakhouse. Once she ordered the salad, when it came they had just cut in half a head of lettuce set it on a plate whole and dumped some ranch dressing on it. That cost her $14!!!
> ...



She also hates it when she orders a steak salad tells them to hold the steak and the charge her the same price.  Kansas isn't a good place to be vegan! LOL


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


As a card carrying member of P.E.T.A. (People Eating Tasty Animals) there are no good places to be a vegan or vegetarian for me.  But that is just my take on the subject.


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, everyone!

This isn't a convention but actually a job. It's a grading session for AP English Comp exams that high school students all around the country just took. I'll be scoring essays from 8-5 every day for seven days. Well, Saturday morning will be norming (understanding the rubric and reading a bunch of sample essays to get an idea of what standards they have for each grade.) but then it will be a lot of reading. They feed us three squares and some snacks, and two nights I will have vouchers to go eat somewhere on my own. So there won't be time to drive into Kansas - maybe next time! It would be nice to check another state off the list


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2016)

limr said:


> Thanks for the tips, everyone!
> 
> This isn't a convention but actually a job. It's a grading session for AP English Comp exams that high school students all around the country just took. I'll be scoring essays from 8-5 every day for seven days. Well, Saturday morning will be norming (understanding the rubric and reading a bunch of sample essays to get an idea of what standards they have for each grade.) but then it will be a lot of reading. They feed us three squares and some snacks, and two nights I will have vouchers to go eat somewhere on my own. *So there won't be time to drive into Kansas* - maybe next time! It would be nice to check another state off the list



I live there, you're not missing anything!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2016)

limr said:


> Thanks for the tips, everyone!
> 
> This isn't a convention but actually a job. It's a grading session for AP English Comp exams that high school students all around the country just took. I'll be scoring essays from 8-5 every day for seven days. Well, Saturday morning will be norming (understanding the rubric and reading a bunch of sample essays to get an idea of what standards they have for each grade.) but then it will be a lot of reading. They feed us three squares and some snacks, and two nights I will have vouchers to go eat somewhere on my own. So there won't be time to drive into Kansas - maybe next time! It would be nice to check another state off the list


If you have ever seen a flat kitchen tile and seen grass grow you have seen Kansas.


----------



## limr (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, I'm here, and it's hot as ^#¥=;# at 10:00. Of course it figures that it's going to be nice and cool and dry in NY this week. Harrumph, I say!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 10, 2016)

I always feel like I'm going to get murdered in KC.

It's kind of gritty.
---

The Community of Christ (RLDS) temple in Independence is open to the public. I am unsure if they permit photography, but it's a really interesting space and worth a visit.

(it should be noted that the temple serves a very different role in the Community of Christ church than in the LDS church, and your experience there should not be used to say that you've 'been inside a Mormon temple')


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep weatherman predicts temps in the mid 90's every day. Welcome to the mid-west in summer.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah, but in Kansas  their idea of a weatherman is some dude in overalls with a dousing rod in one hand and broom in the other.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## limr (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I'll tell you right now, that forecast is going to severely hamper my activities this week.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 11, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Yeah, but in Kansas  their idea of a weatherman is some dude in overalls with a dousing rod in one hand and broom in the other.


 Ah contrair Pierre,  we have some of the best weather men in the business. That's the only way you stay and live in tornado alley.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

So, how you liking the heat and humidity so far.  Wonderful isn't it?


----------



## terri (Jun 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> So, how you liking the heat and humidity so far.  Wonderful isn't it?


    Poor Lenny.   She's in hell!    The gig sounds like it will be stupendously boring by the end of Day 3...but, maybe not.      Then she can(not) go outside to enjoy the weather to escape it all.   

I hope the week flies by for you, sister!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

terri said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how you liking the heat and humidity so far.  Wonderful isn't it?
> ...


*Hey, that's my home state you are bad mouthing there sister. *

The state where I was born, where I spent my child hood, went to school, went to college, met my current and only wife and married her there, where I worked for 33 + years before I retired, where my wife still works.  We have no hills, we have wheat, milo, soybeans, cattle, with a the largest city having a population of 380,000.  We have Sam Brownback and a right wing government that tries to deny voters rights, doesn't want to fund schools, only taxes the working joe not the business owner and any one can carry a gun anytime, anywhere, anyhow. 

 Oh wait, I guess you are right...........*.I Live In HELL!!!!*


----------



## unpopular (Jun 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but in Kansas  their idea of a weatherman is some dude in overalls with a dousing rod in one hand and broom in the other.
> ...



I lived in KS, only saw one tornado though.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

unpopular said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...


Staying one night at a motel in Salina Kansas is not living in Kansas.  You should have stayed around for a couple more days.


----------



## limr (Jun 12, 2016)

terri said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how you liking the heat and humidity so far.  Wonderful isn't it?
> ...



Well, I still know what my name is, so that's good  It's definitely a long, intense day. Today I read a little over 100 essays. We had a few "warm-up" things to do in the morning before we started, and I'll probably get faster as I get more used to the scoring rubric, which means that the number of essays per day will get higher.

I did learn that I can get from my hotel to the Union Station without even going above ground, so I might venture out tomorrow.  It's supposedly got some good shops, etc, and I'll see what kind of pictures I can get. Plus I'd like to see it because it was on Hemingway's beat when he was a cup reporter for the Kansas City Star. (Yes, I'm a geek  ) Tuesday is "dine out" night so I guess I'll have to leave the hotel again.

In the meantime, I've been spending an hour or more at the fitness center. After the intense hours of mental work, working up a good sweat feels good - gets the blood flowing and it's mindless.

And I'm getting to bed early. Actually, the 6am wake-up is good practice for when I start the full-time gig next week. Yikes!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Staying one night at a motel in Salina Kansas is not living in Kansas.  You should have stayed around for a couple more days.



I lived in Hays for two or three years and Lawrence for another year. I wasn't impressed much by either.

My parents are moving to Lawrence this month. Rent is cheaper than Silicon Valley.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 13, 2016)

Topeka 1966.  17 killed over 500 injured.  My great aunt and uncle lived 6 houses away from the total devastation zone.  Some damage from debris.  6 houses away, scorched earth. 

Greensburg 2007.  The town ceased to exist. 11 killed.  The town was reborn and thrives again. 

April 2012: 0 deaths.  McConnell AFB/Wichita, Oaklawn, Haysville, & Andover all hit by the same tornado.  

Dodge City a month or so ago.  0 dead but 2 critically injured.  That is the tornados heading for the high school.  

You just have to stick around for a while son.  

As for rent,  so is buying a home.  We were in San Diego a couple of weeks ago.  While the wife was busy I was touring the Gaslamp district where we were staying.  Stopped at a realtors to look at the photos and listings in the window.  One of the realtors came out.  We chatted and I showed him some photos of our $240,000 home in Wichita.  The guy explain that in San Diego our house would easily bring between 4.5 and 5 million.  Where are the Star Trek teleports when I need one?  Apparently out there you buy a home to live in it, not to actually own it someday.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 13, 2016)

ronlane said:


> It was pretty cool, now I just need to get my head straightened and I'll make some good images.


praying for miracles ?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 13, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > It was pretty cool, now I just need to get my head straightened and I'll make some good images.
> ...


Something like that.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 13, 2016)

Now I see why I came home from KC with a train conductor hat for a souvenir. Glad so far the week's been pretty good Leo. Sometimes it's fun to go and stay someplace else just for a change of pace. And maid service.

It's been a pleasant morning and I actually have windows open. And it's supposed to be pretty nice this weekend.


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2016)

It's been hot as all git-out around here the last two days.    We had a pop-up rainshower yesterday that toned things down for a while, but then the sun came back out and steamed us without mercy.   

But - the temps are supposed to get back to the mid-upper 80's in a couple more days, with more chances of rain.    It's way too early in the summer to be looking at a brown yard!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 13, 2016)

terri said:


> It's been hot as all git-out around here the last two days.    We had a pop-up rainshower yesterday that toned things down for a while, but then the sun came back out and steamed us without mercy.
> 
> But - the temps are supposed to get back to the mid-upper 80's in a couple more days, with more chances of rain.    It's way too early in the summer to be looking at a brown yard!


If I'm not intruding exactly where is "around here" for you baby sister?  So's we can put it in perspective.  Came back from KC today and ran into intermittent showers between Emporia and El Dorado.


vintagesnaps said:


> Now I see why I came home from KC with a train conductor hat for a souvenir. Glad so far the week's been pretty good Leo. Sometimes it's fun to go and stay someplace else just for a change of pace. And maid service.
> 
> It's been a pleasant morning and I actually have windows open. And it's supposed to be pretty nice this weekend.


Same goes for you there other Sharon, whereabouts in the US of A are you having such nice weather?


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm in Georgia, east of Atlanta.   Or should I say Hotlanta: 96 degrees today.         At least the humidity was down.   Kept the birdbath filled with water and they loved it!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Now I see why I came home from KC with a train conductor hat for a souvenir. Glad so far the week's been pretty good Leo. Sometimes it's fun to go and stay someplace else just for a change of pace. And maid service.
> 
> It's been a pleasant morning and I actually have windows open. And it's supposed to be pretty nice this weekend.





terri said:


> I'm in Georgia, east of Atlanta.   Or should I say Hotlanta: 96 degrees today.         At least the humidity was down.   Kept the birdbath filled with water and they loved it!


Here you go my dear.








Now you just sit your little ole self right down there on the veranda and stay cool.  We don't want you getting the vapors in this here heat now Scarlet.





Upper 90's today.  100 the rest of the week.  Wouldn't be so bad except the a/c quit working last night.

The weather man has changed his mind.  New forecast:

*Wednesday*
Sunny
98







*Thursday*
Mostly sunny
101







*Friday*
Mostly sunny
100







*Saturday*
Mostly sunny
99


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)

FYI Terri, now that I know what part of the world you live in this is how I will always picture you.   

Would make a good avatar too.


----------

